# Fuji Crosstown 3.0



## miedzinski (Apr 22, 2014)

Background: I am about to purchase a road bike currently looking at the Specialized Allez. My friend decided he wanted to get a bike too but is on an extremely tight budget (basically cannot afford anything nice).

He found a Fuji Crosstown 3.0 Lg. 21" Blue for $100. The bike was bought a few years ago and barely ridden (less than 200 miles). Any of you guys know if this is worth it or any reviews about the bike? I have done some quick Google searches for reviews and have not been able to find anything. I just want to make sure he makes a smart purchase because it would be cool to have a friend to discuss cycling with and occasionally ride together (ya I know I would have an advantage).

It sounds like the bike is basically all stock. He plans on using it mainly as a commuter and the occasional ride. 

Any help would be appreciated. You guys were great with my earlier thread so I am hoping someone will know something about this bike.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Your earlier thread went pretty sideways at the end there. What did you end up buying?

You can probably date the Crosstown and find its original spec on bikepedia.com. For me, goes, stops, and shifts is worth $100. So that bike is priced, at least, ballpark.

21" is pretty big. Usually more of an extra large. Not sure how big your friend is.


----------



## miedzinski (Apr 22, 2014)

It might not be 21" I just sent that as a link to show you guys. All I know is the person who owns it and him are both the same size.

I got the Specialized Allez "Elite" 2013 model


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

If your friend cares to ride with you, a road bike would be better.

Truth be told, I've sworn off $100 bikes. It's always been something pre-1990 for me. They've turned into money pits to maintain. So it's a tough pricepoint.

I think bang for the buck is probably best around $300, depending on your market. My last commuter was $400. I still have and ride that bike and while it had problems of its own - I'm realizing I chew equipment some - it's really been a much better ownership experience, and maintenance was pretty straightforward. By contrast, when I broke the frame of the previous bike, I realized I didn't even have a feasible pile of parts to move onto a cheap new frame.

Got any mutual friends who've been doing this longer? What about local clubs or co-ops?


----------



## miedzinski (Apr 22, 2014)

AndrwSwitch said:


> If your friend cares to ride with you, a road bike would be better.
> 
> Truth be told, I've sworn off $100 bikes. It's always been something pre-1990 for me. They've turned into money pits to maintain. So it's a tough pricepoint.
> 
> ...


well, the dude is stubborn as hell. he bought it without any research so oh well. its a 300 dollar bike just getting it now for a 100 from a friend who never rode it.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

The Crosstown is fine for a hybrid. And it'll make a decent commuter. But he'll be hurting trying keep up with you if he joins you on actual road rides.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

A lot of us (me included) started on hybrids. If your friend is finishing college right now too, this time next year, he can buy a road bike if the riding thing clicks for him.

To read some posts, you'd think people need to start out on a carbon feather wonder bike to like this sport. I don't think that's true. So while I think it's better to start with a bike that's not a hybrid, I think the best anyone can do initially is to give himself about an even chance of getting it right.


----------



## dps (11 mo ago)

AndrwSwitch said:


> A lot of us (me included) started on hybrids. If your friend is finishing college right now too, this time next year, he can buy a road bike if the riding thing clicks for him.
> 
> To read some posts, you'd think people need to start out on a carbon feather wonder bike to like this sport. I don't think that's true. So while I think it's better to start with a bike that's not a hybrid, I think the best anyone can do initially is to give himself about an even chance of getting it right.


I agree totally. I had a fairly lightweight mountain bike which never fit me right so I went with this exact same bike new from the bike shop for $400+ dollars around the same time around 2014. I've now had it for 8 years and love it. I have made upgrades as it was a 7 speed to which have added a triple chainring. As for a cheap road bike, you can find them at police auctions or in thrift stores or at yard/tag sales many times. A vintage steel road bike can be upgraded over time with quality components. Check out RJ the bike guy on YouTube to see a ton of upgrades he has done to vintage bikes as well as some great tips on maintenance. I like this upgrade he has done to a 1990 Trek, but he has some other great videos:


----------



## shrubs (Apr 6, 2021)

Home - Bicycle Values - BicycleBlueBook.com


The world's only trusted resource for finding the value of used bikes. Our experts give you the confidence to buy, sell, or trade so you are back on the road faster!




www.bicyclebluebook.com


----------

